# Motor Show Live 27th May - 6th June - group outing?



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Not strictly TT related, but not a TT event either so stuck it here for maximum exposure (didn't see it already posted). Moderators - please feel free to shout at me and move it if you feel it needs to be moved. Or if you're especially nice maybe make it a sticky at the top of the appropriate forum???

Anyone interested in joining me at the *Motor Show Live *??? I am assuming your TT obsessiveness extends to all things *big *and *shiny *(car people - stop it with the dirty thoughts).

This year promises to be make or break for the Uks only international motor show so expect some interesting displays and efforts to boost our very own motor show into the tour de force it ought to be. Reading Autocar pretty much every manufacturer has signed up to be there - so the cars for the ticket price should be quite interesting.

Anyways, I've never been and live in a hum-drum world where noone but me has a passion for cars. So, big TT posse outing ??

http://www.motorshowlive.com/

Assuming you're all working peeps like me I suggest below dates:

Saturday 29th May
Sunday 30th May
Monday 31st May (Bank holiday)

Saturday 5th June
Sunday 6th June

Tickets are Â£13 and I guess most of us would make our own way there and meet at some prearranged location ???
For group bookings of 15 people or more it'll cost a mere Â£12 each.

Any interest?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd be up for this... probably June dates preferred

errr... should this be an event or a group buy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm interested - may have to check with my social secretary (wife :wink: ) first - she will probably want to come too!! :roll:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

god (or the moderators) can determine what this sits under! Group buy, other marques, events and general chat all spring to mind!

I do like posting vague threads!

If people add to this though I'll keep a track of the popular days - chances are there will be more than 15 people up for several different days.

It'd certainly be nice to go to the event with some like minded, refined, petrolheads though


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm up for this! Jumne would suit me better


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No one else did so I decided it was an event - seemed logical. :roll: :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> No one else did so I decided it was an event - seemed logical. :roll: :wink:


All well and good - but watch noone sign up to it now!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Club Audi  has been invited to enter a _rally with a difference _ on Fri 28th, Sat 29th or Sun 30th of May.
Guess who'll be going 

And now you can [smiley=argue.gif] at me for mentioning CA


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I will be there everyday but working 

Maybe able to get you guys a few comp tickets but as usual will only know day or two before press day.

Will try to remember to post back here on availability... if I dont IM me


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm hoping for press day tickets from a Customer.

So the days are already booked on the Holiday planner.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

_Yes please, Im up for this 

We'll go with what ever day seems to suit everyone else, _
Sam xx


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm working at the weekend, so will probably be going on the Fri 28th.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I am definately going but during the week, I have had my fill of trade shows when they are busy busy, cant we get a few comp tickets from Audi UK?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Would love to go, any date is okay for me!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Is this still going to happen?
If so when?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Having got tickets for the Rugby on Sat 29, I will be going either 30 May or 5th/6th June, more likely 6 June


----------

